# Road Runner Bang Shad



## juggernot (Jul 13, 2014)

Picked up a few of these a while back and they are great baits. 2 paddletail jigs with small gold hammered willow blades under the jigheads and a V wire connecting them like a Beetle Spin. With the extra weight of 2 jigs it casts great even w a wind and w a larger head on the bottom it swims straight. It casts well and sinks faster than a single small swimjig and is pretty weedless also. I swear the first cast I caught a dink Bass and then started catching White Perch, about 20 in a half hour. I'm sure Crappie would like it too. I got the pearl white bodies w black fleck and the larger size.


----------

